# Laptop Vorschläge bis max 500€



## Banshee2014 (26. August 2014)

*Laptop Vorschläge bis max 500€*

Hallo ich suche einen Laptop mit dem ich ohne Probleme The Forest , The Sims 4 , Minecraft und Facebook Spiele zocken kann. Und außerdem Videos auf Youtube und / oder Twitch gucken kann.
Es sollten 500€ nicht überschreiten , weniger ist immer besser 

Habt ihr Vorschläge für mich ? 

Banshee2014


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Videos aller Art kannst Du selbst mit dem schwächsten aktuellen Notebook schauen  

Problem ist bei Dir aber Sims 4 - da weiß man ja noch gar nicht, welche Power das verlangt ^^  Die MINDEST-Anforderung ist zwar bekannt, aber die sagt oft nur aus, dass es auf minimalen Details gerade noch so erträglich läuft...  Für 500€ ist aber eh keine große Auswahl da. Ich nehme mal an, dass es auch 500€ inkl. Windows sein sollen?

Von der Grafikkarte her das beste bis 500€ wäre das hier Lenovo Z50-70, Core i3-4010U, 4GB RAM, 500GB SSHD (59424716) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Da hast Du aber als CPU eine stromsparende, die VIELLEICHT dafür sorgt, dass das Notebook bei Sims4 nicht schneller läuft als mit ner besseren CPU und schlechteren Karte. Das kann man erst sagen, wenn es erste Tests zu Sims 4 gab und man weiß, wie wichtig die CPU und wie wichtig die Grafikkarte ist.

Hier wäre die CPU einen Tick besser, dafür die Grafikarte etwas schwächer Toshiba Satellite C50-A-1FT (PSCGAE-05W025GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch ASUS X75VB-TY011H (90NB00Q1-M01520) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und so oder so: bei minecraft hängt es natürlich auch sehr davon ab, wie groß die Spielewelt/Objektanzahl ist. Auch da ist die Frage, ob CPU oder Graka wichtiger ist


----------



## Banshee2014 (26. August 2014)

Würde The Forest denn gut auf die laufen bzw auf welchem am besten ?
Oder würde man eventuell mit einem Desktop Pc billiger wegkommen (Monitor vorhanden) ?

Banshee2014


----------



## svd (26. August 2014)

Ja, eigentlich immer. Der Desktop PC ist einfach unschlagbar, was das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis betrifft. 

In diesem Special siehst du, was so ca. in einem 550€ PC, jedoch ohne Betriebssystem, steckt. 
Die Preise sind teilweise gesunken, so dass du auch näher an den 500€ bist. So ein PC ist ca. so schnell wie ein 1000+€ Notebook...


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Allerdings sind 500€ vor allem MIT Windows bei nem PC extrem eng, erst Recht wenn noch ein Monitor dazukommt - aber wenn man noch nen PC hat und "nur" den eigentlichen PC ersetzen muss, dann bringt ein PC viel viel mehr Leistung fürs Geld, bzw. bei nem Laptop muss man locker das Doppelte ausgeben für die gleiche Leistung. 

Hast Du denn noch nen PC? Nen Monitor? Maus+Tastatur?


----------



## Banshee2014 (26. August 2014)

Monitor , Maus un Tastatur sind vorhanden


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Okay, dann zB

CPU Core i3 Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130)  95€
Mainboard ASRock H87M Pro4 (90-MXGPE0-A0UAYZ) 65€
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)  65€
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)  50€ (ginge auch 10-15€ günstiger, aber damit bist Du auch für eine Aufrüstung gut dabei UND es ist sparsam)
Gehäuse zB AeroCool VS-92 White Edition (EN52131)  40€
Festplatte 1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100)  45€
DVD-Brenner Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)  12€

Das wären zusammen ca. 370€. Dazu dann diese Grafikkarte ASUS R7260X-DC2OC-1GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R7 260X, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0523-M0NA00)  100€, dann hast Du für 480€ die wohl bestmögliche Spieleleistung inkl. auch wirklich soliden Komponenten und nicht mit Billigst-Gehäuse, -Mainboard und -Netzteil. 

Ich selber bestelle oft bei hardwareversand.de - die Preise bei denen sind merkbar günstiger, wenn Du die Produkte über die Preisvergleich-Links oben aufrufst. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du den PC selber zusammenbauen kannst oder einen kennst, der das macht - wenn nein, dann kommt am Schluss noch bei hardwareversand.de links im Menü bei Service "Rechner-Zusammenbau" dazu, der kostet 30€, was sehr günstig ist.

Falls Du noch ca 50€ drauflegst, könntest Du aber den PC gleich DEUTLICH schneller machen: diese Grafikkarten hier ASUS R9270X-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04U1-M0NA00) oder PowerColor Radeon R9 270X TurboDuo, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-TDHE/OC) oder Club 3D Radeon R9 270X royalQueen Dual-Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R927X6F)   bringen Dir nochmal ca. 50% mehr Leistung in Spielen. 

Dann hast Du zwar ca. 550€ inkl Zusammenbau, aber auch nen starken PC. Noch stärker wäre der PC, wenn Du nen Core i5 als CPU nimmst, das wären aber weitere 50-60€...    und ein CPU-Kühler, der was leiser als der Intel-Standardlüfter ist, würde dich ca 15-20€ kosten. Da würde der Shop aber nur sehr kleine aufbauen, da es sonst beim Transport zu gefährlich ist - größere, die noch leiser sind, müsste man dann selber zu Hause einbauen.


Wo du evlt. sparen könntest: erst mal nur 1x 4Gb RAM nehmen, denn RAM kann man sehr leicht auch selber noch nachrüsten, das kann echt jeder: PC vom Strom nehmen, sich erden (an nen Wasserhahn packen), dann den RAM-Riegel nehmen und in den Slot stecken, den kann man auch nicht falsch stecken, da sind auch Hebelchen, die dann mit runtergehen, wenn der RAM sitzt, und es klickt laut - man muss durchaus deutlich fester den RAM reindrücken, als man sich als Laie vlt. traut, aber da muss man keine Sorge haben


----------



## Banshee2014 (26. August 2014)

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an. 
Der würde doch auch The Forest dann ganz gut packen oder (mit der Asus Grafikkarte) ?

Banshee 2014


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Ich kenn The Forest zwar nicht, aber mein Vorschlag für 500€ ist schon mind. 30% schneller als EMPFOHLENE Hardware für das Game, die ich finden konnte (Quiad Core, 4GB RAM, GTX 560). und mit der teureren Grafikkarte wäre das nochmal wie gesagt 50% schneller


----------



## Banshee2014 (27. August 2014)

Ok dann noch eine Frage kann man wenn man eine Windows CD hat und die schon für einen Pc benutzt wurde sie für einen anderen wieder benutzen ?
Und wie installiert man Windows eigentlich einfach nur CD rein und der Pc macht es quasi so gut wie alleine ?

Banshee2014


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Bei Windows geht es nur um den Produktkey - wenn Du den noch hast, sollte es klappen. Dann kannst Du "sogar" ein Windows, wo vlt schon ein ServicePack enthalten ist, als Download besorgen und auf eine DVD brennen.

Was für ein Windows hast Du denn? 


Die Installation von Windows geht an sich sehr einfach, da merkst Du schon, was Du wann tun musst - das "schwierigste" ist am Anfang, wo Du einen Speicherort für Windows angeben musst: da hast Du dann Deine Festplatte als Datenträger in einer Liste, und die hat noch keine Partitionen (also C:, E:, F: usw. ) - da musst Du dann erst eine oder mehrere erstellen. ICH würde erst mal eine Partition erstellen, die zB 100GB hat, da kommt dann Windows und alle "normalen" Tools usw. drauf - und aus dem Rest machst Du eine zweite Partition, die heißt dann später zB E: oder so - da kommen dann die Spiele später drauf, und auch Daten, die mehr Platz wegnehmen können. Denn falls Du mal Windows neu installieren musst, kannst Du einfach alle wichtigen Daten von C: auf E: kopieren, und dann Windows auf das alte C: installieren und Dir keine Sorgen machen, dass Daten verloren gehen, weil Rest auf E: dabei nicht angetastet wird.

Nach der Installation musst Du dann noch die neuesten Treiber fürs Mainboard und für die Grafikkarte installieren - da hängt es dann auch vom Board ab, was Du installieren musst - meist Chipset, LAN/Ethernet, Sound/Audio, USB und noch "Intel Engine..." . Am besten schon vor dem Kauf beim Boardhersteller runterladen und dann per USB-Stick auf den neuen PC kopieren. und danach lässt Du Windows noch Updates suchen.


----------

